# hey all im new here



## rookiegolfer828 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey all im new to the forum. Im 24 I had played a few rounds of golf growing up but really started playing a lot a couple months ago. I was hitting in the 140s. Ive really fallen in love with the game. Today I shot my best score, a 93. My putting sucks, today I had 7 birdie opportunities and 7 par opportunities and only had 2 pars. Blegh. Anyways im just looking for pointers anyone has. Ive had a couple interesting situations. Like my pitching wedge may range from 110 to 150-160.. my 9 iron may range from 150 to 190. And my 7 ranges from 170 to 210.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

At your age and young as you are in the game, the best thing you could do is get lessons from a PGA professional. A pro can show you how to practice and what to practice. For beginners, the better majority of their need is how to repeat their setup and make the same swing with the same effort each time. That leads to good ball striking and distance control. Eventually it would include techniques for the more varied situations like putting or sand play. 

This is a gross generalization, but the point is, it's so much easier to move in the right direction with the advice of a pro instead of trying to learn it ourselves.


----------



## rookiegolfer828 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Today I shot a 95, 44 on the front but my iron game started slipping. Didnt get out til six since I had work from 8-5. My last 4 rounds have been 98, 95, 93, 95. So im pretty happy


----------

